# Gigathon Night 2



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

well i am giving Jim's gig the work out..lol don't let me fool ya i work for them this is one of my better sheep head spots for the winter.I snuck in there on a summer night.no flounder's there but managed to get three, sheep heads in this area are a no brainer. On more night to go on my gigathon hope it ends as well as it began..gig on..the single sheep head looks like i may have meet up with him before ...or may be one you you guys did...


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks like the new gig is working for ya. Nice mess of sheep's !!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a wad of sheepies!!! Glad I don't have to clean'em!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Good job


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

@gigability

I'm just curious. I've always preferred a 4 prong gighead. I see you went with a 5 prong gighead. How well do you like it? I'm asking because I'm in need of a new gighead and I just want your feedback on the 5 prong.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's a Goat Rodeo


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Nightwing , I have never used a four prong gig, but if you want a new gig head you need to get a Jim cosson stainless steal or a titanium one..You will have it the rest of your life..Absolute quality . you will like it alot.


----------

